# The stalk......



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

So I went out tonight in an alfalfa field full of bales hoping to get withing 40 yds of at least 1 of the 3 monsters I have been seeing come off the lake bottom whjle scouting for geese. Saw a lot of doe's wondering around this small patch of green grass, I figured thats where the bucks would come to feed also. I started making my stalk, got within 50 yds of the closest doe to the grass which was only about 30 yds away. Took about 45 minutes. I get there and wait. I pulled out straw from the bale hopefully to allow me to peek without being seen. My first glance I see a big doe about 10 feet from the bale, not good. No idea where she came from as this is a pretty open field. No biggie, I will just hide behind. Not. This doe saw me peeking throught the straw and was giving me the bob and weave treatment. I waited about 10 minutes, look back around and we are pretty much face to face. I would say 4 or 5 feet between us. What a rush. I creeped back and got as tight to the bale as I could and waited for her to pass. She wasnt passing, She came within about a foot or two and sniffed my bow. Game over, see ya. What a nite. I've put the stalk on plenty of deer in the last 3 years but never had anything come this close to me. Something I will remember for a long time. Never did see the bucks I was hoping for. Maybe because they are starting to lose the velvet and want to be in the trees???? Thats all I could come up with. Will be in my stand for the first time tomorrow nite, hope to get any one of the guys I've had on camera.


----------

